
Of Laptops and Phones - JoshTriplett
https://puri.sm/posts/of-laptops-and-phones/
======
senectus1
One of the reasons "Blackphone" never took off at my company is the inability
to have encrypted voice conversations in a conference call.

Has anyone seen this ability or service that is trust-able?

~~~
confounded
It's technically challenging; 1:1 calls can use WebRTC without a server (after
'signaling'), whereas a good experience with a group call usually requires a
server to mix audio and video. It's difficult to do that when it's encrypted.

The only group I'm aware of that are taking a serious look at it _is_ the
Matrix team. If you see it anywhere, it'll likely be on that protocol first.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
Can't everybody joining the call just agree on some kind of passphrase/key?

------
nkkollaw
Very cool, I wonder why not just offer a software package instead of phone +
software (unless I'm missing something).

Kind of like Lineage, but not based on Android.

------
pokemongoaway
Any idea if this phone is just as vulnerable to having it's keys extracted
from memory - physical attacks - as every other phone on the market?

